# AC Joint Issues



## Goldengoal (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I've been having AC Joint issues for about a year. I had an MRI done about 8 months ago and the Ortho diagnosed me with Weightlifter's shoulder. I've tried some rehab and chiro but still feel light pain after chest or bicep workouts. Has anyone had an AC Joint resection and returned to pain free bodybuilding? Any other advice? A bit depressed and feel like I'm running out of options.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2018)

I have had terrible inflammation in my ac joint plenty. It really came down to a tight trap and sub scap that had me benching totally uneven. Some soft tissue work prior to press and some extra corrective work took care of it. Face pulls and chest supported rows helped.


----------



## RoboKitKat (Apr 18, 2018)

Define "some rehab and chiro" for me. What did you do? How long did you do it for? Damaged tissue can take up to 2 years to heal. How much time off did you give yourself before jumping back into training? 

Seeing as how this is now a chronic issue, there may be some degenerative changes at the joint. You might need to adapt your training routine to exclude certain movements or not perform certain movements under load. Certainly strengthening the supporting musculature can assist with stabilizing and decreasing approximation at the joint, but it's uncertain as to how it will assist function if the degenerative changes are already permanent. 


To answer your question, there are no guarantees that surgery will lead to pain-free exercise again but it is always a possibility. Also, I understand surgery might not ideal but you should be fortunate that it is even an option on the table. 

I would suggest scheduling another appointment with your ortho doctor and let him know you are still in pain. Ask about ALL the options, including non-invasive ones first. They should be able to assist you with navigating the process.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 19, 2018)

How old are you? Arthritis could be a culprit.


----------



## Goldengoal (Apr 19, 2018)

RoboKitKat said:


> Define "some rehab and chiro" for me. What did you do? How long did you do it for? Damaged tissue can take up to 2 years to heal. How much time off did you give yourself before jumping back into training?
> 
> Seeing as how this is now a chronic issue, there may be some degenerative changes at the joint. You might need to adapt your training routine to exclude certain movements or not perform certain movements under load. Certainly strengthening the supporting musculature can assist with stabilizing and decreasing approximation at the joint, but it's uncertain as to how it will assist function if the degenerative changes are already permanent.
> 
> ...



Some rehab as in I had 10 physio sessions and 10 chiro sessions. I took 1 month off body building and then when returning I focused on trying to strengthen supporting muscles for shoulder (face pulls, rotator cuff exercises, etc.). Although I only did rehab exercises max twice per week. I'll admit my diet sucks right now and I'm drinking more alcohol lately so need to fix this. I could try being more clean in an effort to reduce inflammation.

i have tried altering my routing but can do more here. I haven't cut chest day out but maybe need to for awhile to aid recovery.


----------



## Goldengoal (Apr 19, 2018)

stonetag said:


> How old are you? Arthritis could be a culprit.



I'm 29. There was definitely some arthritis in the joint. Basically, lack of cartilage and some bone spurs causing inflammation when doing  exercises. The pain isn't that bad but it's always there after a chest workout.


----------

